# Found Some Amazing Plates - But Expensive



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I've been searching for the perfect 9" square salad plates in a Halloween theme. I still haven't found what I'm looking for, but I did find these:










Hobgoblin's Collection

They're beautiful plates, but they're out of my price range.

BTW, if anyone knows where I can find square salad plates (8-9 inches) in a Halloween, Autumn, or just nice orange or earth tone for about $5 a plate, please let me know!


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

Very Nice....would love to have those !


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Yeah, nice. I especially like the coffee cup. I've been looking for cups.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I actually have a set of four of the cups and saucers. While I think they are beautiful I don't think they are really more than display pieces. I originally had ordered a whole set of these but when I got the cups I cancelled the rest of my order because I felt they were not sturdy enough for actual use. They are very light weight. And that is alot of money for something that would probably be easy to break. If they were sturdy, they would have been family heirlooms.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for the consumer feedback -- that is really good to know. I'm defnitely looking for something durable and functional -- not just something to display in the china cabinet.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

For square orange plates, check out Kohls stores or Kohls.com. The brand is Corsica, on sale now online for 5.99/plate (they are frequently on sale). I have square red, yellow and round purple in this brand (I get bored with the same dishes all the time, so I have lots).


Corsica Dinnerware Accessories - Orange


----------

